# RT 590 or RT700



## nomadd917 (May 31, 2020)

I’ll be buying a Rec Tec smoker here soon. Having a hard time deciding between the 2. I see a lot of pros to the 700 over the 590 except the price point. Although $300 isn’t a ton of money in the grand scheme but it’s still $300.

anyone have the 590 or 700 and wish you did the other instead?


----------



## forktender (Jun 1, 2020)

I cook like I'm cooking for an Army even though there are only 3 of us at home.
I've always cooked that way seeing that I learned to cook from my Sicilian Nonna , Poppa, Mother, Aunts and Uncles. So for sure I would hold out for a few weeks and order the 700 because $300 isn't much these days to most people. Even on my budget I would hold out for the 700.........nothing worse than buyers remorse and years of saying I should've bought the bigger unit. Just buy the 700 and be done with it. 
You know you want it!!!


----------



## sweetride95 (Jun 1, 2020)

I have a 590 and love it. If you are on the fence, you better hold off a little while and buy the bigger grill. If youre gonna be rolling it around, the comp cart makes a world of difference too. Lavaloc around the lid is the only thing I would recommend on either grill is the only other advice I would have for you. Either grill is a win at its price.


----------



## Blues1 (Jun 1, 2020)

Both good units. I'd wait on the 700, it's worth it.


----------



## mike guy (Jun 1, 2020)

The decision maker for me was the 2 extra years of warranty.  590 has 4 years, the 700 has 6.  

The extra space has already come in handy with some cooks.  I'm sure I could have fit it all on the 590 with shelves and what not, but it's been nice always having room for water pans or smoke tubes.


----------



## dirtbikeriderx (Jun 1, 2020)

I had this same dilemma just a mere couple weeks ago. I went with the rt700 and so happy I did. I would recommend the bigger one 'just in case'


----------



## nomadd917 (Jun 1, 2020)

I have the $$$ for the RT 700. The wife approved the price of the 590 and we didn’t really discuss the 700.
So I decided to just pull the trigger and just purchased the RT 700. Hopefully the wife doesn’t check the bank account anytime soon. She won’t know the difference between the 590 and 700 by looking at it.

Hopefully I don’t get into too much trouble.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 1, 2020)

Congrats on the decision, you couldn't have gone wrong either way. I was thinking when I first read this that I've never heard anyone say "I wish I'd have gotten the smaller smoker". RAY


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 1, 2020)

Have you ever seen anyone on these forums state "Dang, I should have got the smaller one!" Just wondering since I'm pretty sure I have not see that statement.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 1, 2020)

Good for you ! You'll be busted right away if she sees the delivery box. Ha ha!


----------



## nomadd917 (Jun 9, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Good for you ! You'll be busted right away if she sees the delivery box. Ha ha!


Yep. When she saw the smoker after I put it together she asked how much it cost. So I told her. Then  she asked if this was the smoker we talked about. And I said not really but it’s the bigger brother.  She then rolled her eyes and shook her then walked away. Then I made some burgers on the grill and she ate them. I told her by eating the food she accepts my purchase.

got a Boston butt going right nkw


----------

